# Recent heart breakers



## Nola.River.Rat (Jun 11, 2019)

Who else is killing the heart breakers this year?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





crosse & blackwell purveyors to the queen london
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




charles culden importer patented march 29 1898
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Udolpho Wolfe's Schiedam Aromatic Schnapps
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TURNER BROTHERS
NEW YORK, BUFFALO, NY.
&*SAN FRANCISCO CAL*

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jun 11, 2019)

That's a shame, some of those would have been real beauties!  Is the Turner Brothers pontilled?  And that triangular one is really unusual, I wonder what it contained.  There aren't many triangular American bottles out there.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Jun 11, 2019)

That's terrible. It's like someone hit each one of them just enough to take a piece out of them!


----------



## Nola.River.Rat (Jun 11, 2019)

CanadianBottles said:


> That's a shame, some of those would have been real beauties!  Is the Turner Brothers pontilled?  And that triangular one is really unusual, I wonder what it contained.  There aren't many triangular American bottles out there.


You ain't jokin!  Turner's isn't pontilled.  I think I read somewhere the triangular one contained mustard or something similar.  My buddy actually found a complete one at the same site.  I love finding a cache of good bottles.

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nola.River.Rat (Jun 11, 2019)

WesternPA-collector said:


> That's terrible. It's like someone hit each one of them just enough to take a piece out of them!


Haha!  I know!  Just my luck.  I've looked into getting some repaired, but I would rather spend my free time trying to find a whole one.  

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jun 11, 2019)

Doesn't look like mustard to me at all, at least not the sort of mustard we have today.  It would have been really difficult to get it out of the bottle.  Maybe capers, the colour is similar to a lot of European caper bottles but the neck is very thin for that.


----------



## sandchip (Jun 12, 2019)

Great color on the Wolfe's and that black Turner's would've brought a buck or two if it had been whole.  My heart breaks for you!


----------



## goaliewb (Jun 12, 2019)

Nice finds tho! id love to find a cache like that!


----------



## Nola.River.Rat (Jun 12, 2019)

CanadianBottles said:


> Doesn't look like mustard to me at all, at least not the sort of mustard we have today.  It would have been really difficult to get it out of the bottle.  Maybe capers, the colour is similar to a lot of European caper bottles but the neck is very thin for that.


Sorry it looks like it says Charles Gulden not Culden.  I agree with it not being a good design to get out a sauce, but maybe they didn't know any better back then.  Here is where I read the mustard info.  https://www.bottlepickers.com/bottle_articles208.htm

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nola.River.Rat (Jun 12, 2019)

sandchip said:


> Great color on the Wolfe's and that black Turner's would've brought a buck or two if it had been whole.  My heart breaks for you!


Thanks sandchip!  At least it gives me something to stay motivated and dream about

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nola.River.Rat (Jun 12, 2019)

goaliewb said:


> Nice finds tho! id love to find a cache like that!


Thanks!  Here are a couple bitters that I found together the other day
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## POLECAT (Jun 12, 2019)

the hostetters are never broken theyre like sawyers crystal blueing! nice finds


----------



## Nola.River.Rat (Jun 15, 2019)

POLECAT said:


> the hostetters are never broken theyre like sawyers crystal blueing! nice finds


Haha!  Thanks!  I don't find many Hostetters and Sawyer's, but find tons of bromo Seltzer's.  Guessing heavy drinking was common and causing hangovers.  

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jun 16, 2019)

*heartbreakers*

You're right Nola.River.Rat to be disappointed with these heartbreakers. I found a Guldens like yours several years ago and learned it was a forerunner to Guldens mustard and thought it to be a triangular capers bottle. I sold mine for $100, now I wish I had kept it


----------



## Nola.River.Rat (Jun 23, 2019)

southern Maine diver said:


> You're right Nola.River.Rat to be disappointed with these heartbreakers. I found a Guldens like yours several years ago and learned it was a forerunner to Guldens mustard and thought it to be a triangular capers bottle. I sold mine for $100, now I wish I had kept it


Thanks for the info!  Maybe you will find another one.   I used to do lots of diving and know there lots of bottles to be found underwater.  I now have a craving for some capers.  

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------

